# Report for 11/12/2007



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Went fishing yesterday from 2pm to 9pm and didn't have one damn bite.. Went out to Brig. Beach with my dad to celebrate my 29th birthday. Even thou we didn't catch anything i still enjoy fishing with my dad..:fishing:

THANKS DAD!!!:redface:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Quality time*

That's priceless.........:fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------

